# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Lỗi 1 dòng Gcode mach3 không hiểu

## Quach Viet Hai

Em chào các bác!
Em có vấn đề là em load file Gcode vào đến dòng lệnh em đánh dấu đỏ thì nó báo lỗi.
Nếu em sửa lại Y-3.5 thành Y3.5 thì nó oke.
Các bác cho em xin ý kiến với.
Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều nhé!  :Smile:

----------


## huuminhsh

lúc xuất code bác bỏ tọa độ cực i,j,k đi là xong,chịn kiểu máy 3 trục chứ dừng chọn  default là hết à

----------

